# 6to4 Adapter Driver Missing



## Sun Tzu (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Emachines T5274, OS is Vista 32 bit and I'm having a tough time looking for the 6to4 Adapter driver. I need it to connect to the Internet. Will anyone give me a suggestion or a link to download that driver? I looked/downloaded in various websites but it didn't work.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 6, 2011)

Download this driver to see if it fixes the issue.

http://global-download.gateway.com/...tep3=T5274&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=EMACHINES&SC=PA_6E


----------



## Sun Tzu (Nov 13, 2011)

johnb35 - 

I have downloaded that file from the link you gave me, but it didn't solved the issue. Is there another link you can provide to me? I just need the 6to4 Adapter driver.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Sun Tzu (Nov 26, 2011)

I really need help with this 6to4 Adapter Driver. I'm not trying to rush anyone but I really appreciate it if anyone can provide me a link or how to solve this issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 27, 2011)

Technically, its not needed for internet. Try disabling it.

Go into the Network and sharing center
Click on Manage network connections
Right click on your network adapter and go into properties
Allow user account control
Uncheck v6


----------



## Sun Tzu (Nov 28, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Technically, its not needed for internet. Try disabling it.
> 
> Go into the Network and sharing center
> Click on Manage network connections
> ...



Oh? So, is there a reason why I can't connected to the Internet with the Emachines T5274? I mean my Internet works fine with this computer I am using at the moment but when I plugged my Internet cable into the Ethernet port in the Emachines T5274, said that I am not connected. About the 6to4 Adapter driver, I deleted the file and tried to reinstall it through the Device Manager ---- Action tab---- Add legacy hardware, but the file will not appear in the Device Manager even if I restarted the PC. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 28, 2011)

One my clients had a compaq desktop pc and it had the same issue, the 6to4 adapter driver wouldn't install.  I hooked it up to my internet and it worked fine without it.  I eventually did a fresh install because of something else and can't remember if the fresh install took care of the driver.  Later on, it got hit by a power surge and took out the motherboard.  Have you installed the chipset drivers?


----------



## Sun Tzu (Nov 28, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> One my clients had a compaq desktop pc and it had the same issue, the 6to4 adapter driver wouldn't install.  I hooked it up to my internet and it worked fine without it.  I eventually did a fresh install because of something else and can't remember if the fresh install took care of the driver.  Later on, it got hit by a power surge and took out the motherboard.  Have you installed the chipset drivers?



Are you talking about the link you provided above? If so, then yes I did but nothing happens. I still can't connect to the Internet. Should I redownload the link you provided to me? Or what should I do next?


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, I've done some more research online about this and it does seem a lot of vista users are having problems connecting to the internet because of it.  It seems there is a windows update that caused this issue.  As far as I know there is no fix for this.  Are all windows updates installed?  Reinstalling the OS may solve the issue.  Or you may want to think about getting upgrading to Windows 7 which is a much better OS than Vista.


----------



## Sun Tzu (Nov 30, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Ok, I've done some more research online about this and it does seem a lot of vista users are having problems connecting to the internet because of it.  It seems there is a windows update that caused this issue.  As far as I know there is no fix for this.  Are all windows updates installed?  Reinstalling the OS may solve the issue.  Or you may want to think about getting upgrading to Windows 7 which is a much better OS than Vista.



The thing with reinstalling the Vista OS is that it won't let me. It saying some file is missing even though I tried with the CD instead of pressing F8 when the manufacturer logo pop-up. I even pressed the F8 and on the screen it doesn't say "Repair/Restore my computer". I think this eMachines T5274 is having a virus issues. A lots of program files has been destoryed by the virus. But anyway, I think the Windows updates are installed. This eMachines doesn't have a recovery CD, I wonder why? I searched online it said that the this eMachines has a build-in recovery in it but I guess that too got eaten by viruses otherwise, I can't find a reason why it doesn't let me bring the computer back to the original manufacturer stage.

Any help you or anyone can provide to me. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 1, 2011)

If you think you are infected, do the following.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the *HijackThis* installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

When the hijackthis log appears in a notepad file, click on the edit menu, click select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Come back to your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------

